# New Program



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

I am the District 1 Director for the North Dakota Fur Hunters and Trappers Assoc. (NDFHTA), we have currently started training instructors for the North Dakota Cooperative Fur Harvestor Education Program, (NDCFHEP). This program has been two years in the making, it is funded and sponsored by the NDGF, but will be implemented and taught by our organization. As far as we know this is the MOST inclusive program of its type available. It covers trapping, ethics, fur handling, trap modifications, snaring, hound hunting, and predator calling, plus much more. The classes will be strictly voluntary for individuals, not required for license purchase, and would be held within all four districts yearly.

If you want more information check out the manual on our website http://www.ndfhta.com - the link is on the home page.

There is only one training date left and it will be held on June 16 at the Old Gun Club west of Minot.

The link to this information is at http://www.ndfhta.com/adobe/NDCFHEP_Member_Letter.pdf - I am sorry for the typo, I am listed as District 2, but it should state District 1. If you are interested in becoming an instructor please email me or call me. AND you do not have to be a trapper to benefit our program.


----------

